# Newbie here w/questions on Jotul Firelight



## TraGregZ (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and new to wood/gas stoves.  We just bought a Jotul Firelight 600 (M model) off Craigslist for $500. No blower, remote, nothing extra just the stove and black piping that goes into the wall.   The history on it was it was bought 3 years ago, taken out of the box and set it it's place but never hooked up.  The couple got divorced and the stove went in the garage for 3 years.  There is a little surface rust on the lip under the doors that brushed off with a wire brush.  Otherwise it looks great, just a little dusty.

We currently have a cast iron wood burning stove vented into our chimney in our living room.  We bought this house last year and it was here already.  We've decided to replace it with a gas unit because with 3 kids we felt gas was a better way to go.

Our home is two story 2088 square feet.  We plan on heating with it downstairs and using our baseboard heating/boiler to heat upstairs (we have separate thermostats) up and down.

A few questions - 
Did we get a good deal at $500?

I'm getting estimates of $1000-$1400 to install.  Is this average?

Using it to heat downstairs while still using our furnace to heat upstairs will my gas bill go up or down?

Would this unit be powerful enough to heat upstairs too?  Would my gas bill increase or decrease if we used it for the whole house?

Is it okay that our flat screen TV is approximately 2 feet away from the left side of the stove?

Where is Jotul in the stove world - is it a Cadillac or is it a Chevy Cavalier?

Where is the Firelight DV600 in the Jotul gas stove world - top of the line, last in line or somewhere in the middle?

What does this stove cost new?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 23, 2011)

TraGregZ said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I'm new here and new to wood/gas stoves.  We just bought a Jotul Firelight 600 (M model) off Craigslist for $500. No blower, remote, nothing extra just the stove and black piping that goes into the wall.   The history on it was it was bought 3 years ago, taken out of the box and set it it's place but never hooked up.  The couple got divorced and the stove went in the garage for 3 years.  There is a little surface rust on the lip under the doors that brushed off with a wire brush.  Otherwise it looks great, just a little dusty.
> 
> We currently have a cast iron wood burning stove vented into our chimney in our living room.  We bought this house last year and it was here already.  We've decided to replace it with a gas unit because with 3 kids we felt gas was a better way to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent answers!


----------

